# Tennessee Land For Sale.........



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

This was posted on another site. I thought It might do better on its own. Great Hunting. deer, turkey, fox.

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/d..._tab_my_albums75 acres, creeks, trees, spring water, steptic, there is 2 200 amp services on a ct meter. What we have for a house is a pole style structure. Meaning metal roof. concrete floor, wood siding. This was to used as a shop, but we decided why do we need more than this. It's sturdy. 6" walls insulated Just osb on the walls. The bath is the only room divided off. Lots of growing room. We were going to finish and sell decided not. Let the buyer do as they please. 

Shop out back with shed for tractor off it.

Shed style roof on another building. We use if for picnic area or porch. We stored our camper under it while we were building. 

$160,000.00 Contact us for more info. I have more pictures to post so please stop back. I really would like to go back to Ohio. Not in the hand of a realtor yet, but it will.
__________________
Take care and God Bless


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Couldn't find the photos with you link, it took me straight to phtobucket.com with nothing else...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Strange yesterday when I looked at the link it worked fine but today it just sends you to photobucket


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

Yup. The link is dead.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've sent sewing nana a PM letting her know the link doesn't work. Maybe she can repair it or post another link.

Angie


----------



## oz_sprog (Jun 5, 2008)

Copy and paste the link and remove the 75 from the end of the URL.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Long URLs are truncated on HT forums. Use the "Insert Link" function to repost the URL.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

oz_sprog said:


> Copy and paste the link and remove the 75 from the end of the URL.


Tried that and it didn't work...
Just my luck I guess...


----------



## oz_sprog (Jun 5, 2008)

opps, I thought I got it to work once before, my bad


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry everyone,

Was called out of town. When I left this worked. First time I could get to a computer. 

Try this it works for me. 

www.photobucket.com

username [email protected]
password states
then go to my album

Hope this helps. 


Thank you Angie for the pm. 

sewingnana


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Try this link for the photos: http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd161/sewingnana567/:cowboy:


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

Where in TN is this?


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Middle Tn. Just north of Miss and Al. line. In Perry Co. 2 miles from Mousetail Sp. off rt. 438.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe i missed it... how many acres??


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

75 acres Just the land around the house has been cleared. Trees some think are ready to harvest. They are hard woods. Popular, gum, oak, hickory. This is a way to have some of the land cleared, and pay for the land.


----------

